# Hello



## ripple (Jun 22, 2006)

Writing this from Seattle and just realized i signed up in April and never put up a post.

I am a Moderator on a stock chat forum (HSM) and was invited here by a friend, which is a member of both sites.
Not really sure i have much to offer but thought i would see what the site is about.

Mike is what my friends know me by, camping, boating, fishing and gambling is what i like to do.

Thanks for the invite (Carl)
Mike


----------



## Peter (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

Most everyone coming in doesnt think they have much to offer, but that's what makes this site cool, even if you dont have much to offer, offer it up when the opportunity arrises and everyone learns! That being said, read, enjoy and share!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey Ripple /Mike...welcome to Controlbooth my friend... Look around and enjoy the place. Its the coolest site on the net for learning about all theater and production stuff.... 

-w


----------



## Stagexing (Jun 27, 2006)

what is your stock forum about? Have a great day!


----------

